# Thoughts on Midnite...



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I was able to take some pictures today and I was wondering how you guys think he looks. Please excuse the leash in the pictures, I was by myself and he can't be without a leash.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

He is beautiful! I love the dark colored dogs. Any idea how tall he is? He looks like he has bigger bones.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> He is beautiful! I love the dark colored dogs. Any idea how tall he is? He looks like he has bigger bones.


He is slightly over 25 inches and weighs about 76 pounds. He weighed 64 pounds when I got him. His paws are huge. He is definitely more on the stocky side.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

He looks like he will be about Raina's size. How old is he? He is beautiful.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> He looks like he will be about Raina's size. How old is he? He is beautiful.


I got him at the shelter and they said 1, so I'm estimating his birthday to be April 15th. What is Raina's size?


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Does he fit the standard for GSD? His head, muscle tone, etc. Anything I need to work on?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I got him at the shelter and they said 1, so I'm estimating his birthday to be April 15th. What is Raina's size?


Raina is 5 years old now and 26" tall and 89 pounds. Her birthday is in March.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

No one that knows this breed well can tell me if he lacks anywhere


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

He looks fine to me. I don't see anything really standing out as "lacking". If he were my dog, I might drop a few pounds on him, but it could be the pictures or his coat type. I can't exactly tell. He's handsome!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It's really hard to tell with just seeing three pictures. You have to judge temperment, action, reaction, etc to judge personality. Otherwise he looks pretty well built for a one year old. Can you put up a short video so we can see how he moves? I like the straight back and strong hip look. 

This is Raina at slightly less than one year. Not a great shot but I had to send a picture with her German papers to register her with AKC.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

GatorDog said:


> He looks fine to me. I don't see anything really standing out as "lacking". If he were my dog, I might drop a few pounds on him, but it could be the pictures or his coat type. I can't exactly tell. He's handsome!


Everyone that sees his pictures says the same thing about his weight:crazy: He has a very thick coat. He weighs 76 pounds and is just over 25 inches....you can still feel his ribs when you run your hand down his sides. He does look stocky, but not as much as in person. He is a strong dog. I would like him to stay right where he is, but now people are thinking he might not even be a year yet.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

pyratemom said:


> It's really hard to tell with just seeing three pictures. You have to judge temperment, action, reaction, etc to judge personality. Otherwise he looks pretty well built for a one year old. Can you put up a short video so we can see how he moves? I like the straight back and strong hip look.
> 
> This is Raina at slightly less than one year. Not a great shot but I had to send a picture with her German papers to register her with AKC.


He does resemble her..is she west german working line?


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

llombardo said:


> He does resemble her..is she west german working line?


Yes, bred by Claudia Hartenfels, West Germany in the Eselspfad line. Her sire and dam both are SchH3, 4 generations back. A friend in Germany helped me get her. I love her look. That's what attracted me to your pup - the similarity.

People have mentioned that she might be a bit heavy but her coat really stands out and makes her look bigger. She does have thicker bones on her legs than my American bred shepherd did.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

very handsome boy, but he does look a bit heavy. although my lexie looked a bit chubby until I started brushing her and I swear she lost 5 lbs in fur. now she has a beautiful waistline  sorry I don't critique, im sure others will chime in, but i do love his color.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> very handsome boy, but he does look a bit heavy. although my lexie looked a bit chubby until I started brushing her and I swear she lost 5 lbs in fur. now she has a beautiful waistline  sorry I don't critique, im sure others will chime in, but i do love his color.


Its funny you say that about the fur...he has a lot of it. If you look down on him you can see the waistline, he would be considered ideal. I swear you can feel his ribs


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

What a great looking dog! I can't offer any form of critique, although he seems younger than a year old to me? His face seems young, but that could just be how adorable he's always going to look


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Yes, he seems younger than a year to me as well. I was thinking 8-10 months. Still has the puppy look. 

He does look heavy, but I believe you in regards to coat. He lacks definition of muscle. Again it could be the thick coat. He is very rectangular? Much longer than tall. So that may be contributing to his husky appearance. 

He has a nice masculine head, good expression and pigment. 

A handsome dog to be sure!!! I can't critique with any accuracy. So take it for what it is!!! LOL. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Also, you can tell his growth plates are not closed by the bump on his front legs at the carpus. So he us still fairly young and will still get taller. Probably not by much. But he is under 15 months to be sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

He's beautiful...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

For some reason the second photo won't open for me. I will comment that he has a beautiful croup. Long with good placement. Very masculine, good bone. Great head and color.


----------

